# Windows 98 display problem..



## shinkos (Jul 26, 2006)

So i recently installed windows 98 on my computer but i got a little problem. On this computer, i use to have a nvidia video card but now all i got is a Standard PCI graphic adapter (VGA).. On top of that, i can't make my color setting at 256 because theres only option available for 16 and 2 color and 16 color is very very ugly >.<! anyone know how i could have my old video card and be able to set my setting to 256 color ?


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

Search the internet for a proper driver for your VGA card then install it. This should solve your problem. At the end, you would be able to use millions of colors, not just 256.


----------



## shinkos (Jul 26, 2006)

I need help finding my driver, ive been looking for hours now.. so im gonna give you guys all the info i have:

Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
driver :vga.drv

Motherboard chipset :
North Bridge: VIA VT8363(A) Apollo KT133(A)
South Bridge: [ TRIAL VERSION ]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
North Bridge Properties	
North Bridge	VIA VT8363(A) Apollo KT133(A)

Memory Controller	
Bank Interleave	4-way

Memory Timings	
CAS Latency (CL)	2T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)	2T
RAS Precharge (tRP)	2T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)	5T

Memory Slots	
DRAM Slot #1	64 MB (SDRAM)

AGP Controller	
AGP Version	2.00
AGP Status	Enabled
AGP Device	nVIDIA Vanta LT
AGP Aperture Size	64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds	1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP Speed	2x
Fast-Write	Not Supported
Side Band Addressing	Supported, Disabled

Chipset Manufacturer	
Company Name	VIA Technologies, Inc.
Product Information	http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets
Driver Download	http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2
Driver Update	http://driveragent.com?ref=59

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
South Bridge Properties	
South Bridge	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Revision	22
Package Type	352 Pin BGA
Package Size	2.7 cm x 2.7 cm
Process Technology	0.35 um
Core Voltage	3.3 V

AC'97 Audio Controller	
Audio Controller Type	VIA 686A/686B/8231
Codec Name	Analog Devices AD1881A
Codec ID	41445348h
S/PDIF Output	Not Supported

Chipset Manufacturer	
Company Name	VIA Technologies, Inc.
Product Information	http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets
Driver Download	http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2
Driver Update	http://driveragent.com?ref=59


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

When you say you used to have an nVidia card, do you mean it's still in the machine, but doesn't show up in device manager after the install?

If so you can get nVidia drivers here.
http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

VGA adapter is Windows default when you don't have your proper drivers installed, and the VGA drivers are built in to Windows. Not pretty, just enough to keep you going untill you install your drivers.

Here are some drivers for nVidia Vanta Lt card, which you have listed as AGP Device (video card).
http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/NVIDIA_VantaVanta_LT/4-173049-0.html


----------



## shinkos (Jul 26, 2006)

hey thanks dude it work! now i was just wondering if there wasn't some kind of graphic accelerator like intel has? oh and also, my graphic is all good but theres no sound


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

shinkos said:


> oh and also, my graphic is all good but theres no sound


I would think the same solution applies as with VGA. Download a driver and install it. 
Start your search here:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=7&CatID=1500&SubCatID=100


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

Glad you got the video going. 

I found the same sound drivers as Malacka, they should do the trick.

If you can, try to get some more RAM. 64 MB doesn't cut it.

Good luck.


----------



## TZScribblez (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah I have the same problem. Except on a bigger scale. I had an old old old compaq presario with 98 on it. Well My even better comp (none of these are those outlined in my specs) had me but winxp was installed then taken off because it couldn't handle it. No me disc. No OS. So I ripped the HD from the old one and stuffed it into the good one. It worked, but since this newer one was err newer, there are absolutely no drivers for almost anything! I have NVidia Vanta LT and i downloaded it onto CDRW but that computer would not read the program. That one has no Internet either. Any Suggestions?


----------

